# Tri pod stand ????



## Moosehunter04 (Jun 23, 2007)

I was wondering anybody owns one. I would like to get one but it would have to be able to be set up by one person and the components would fit on my quad. I weigh 240# so it has to be strong and at least 10ft. Any suggestion would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a 15 foot one that I set up myself but with some difficulty.Bought it at Menards last fall.Works well but the cross arms rub and make noise.Took some pipe insulation and wrapped her up and its good to go.


----------

